# Roo



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Roo!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

What a precious little fella:wub:


----------



## _BabyBella (Jun 18, 2015)

Agree! What a cutie!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Roo is a rock star! Fabulous shot!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, thank goodness. Jackie, I was really afraid to open your post, but I am so happy that I did, and saw Roo looking so well.:chili::chili:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Ge does look great.


----------



## Emmayui (May 1, 2012)

Oh my, he looks so happy!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Makes my heart sing!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

What a cutie pie! Glad to hear he is doing well.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

So cute and glad that he is having such a great time running and playing!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah Roo!! Love the picture.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Aww he looks precious. What a wonderful photo.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

GO Roo!!!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

What a sweat heart :heart:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

What an adorable little guy.....love this picture!


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

Such a cute shot of roo!!!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

What a wonderful action shot!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Great shot of Roo bear!!! How's he doing?


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Love that picture


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

He is doing well. We stopped some medicine and he feels better without. Hoping his brain disease stays in check


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh that's good to hear, glad Roo is doing well.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Such a cutie-pie.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

What an adorable face and love the ears flying!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

jmm said:


> He is doing well. We stopped some medicine and he feels better without. Hoping his brain disease stays in check


Glad to hear that. I hope so too, Jackie.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Such an adorable action photo of your little Roo! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Roo is looking goooood!!!!!!
So glad to hear that the infection is under control :aktion033:
That made my day :chili:


----------

